# Schriftfarben umstellen



## solala123 (25. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,
ich mache eine neue Hpmepage und habe schon eine Umstellung der verschiedenen Hintergründe gemacht, 
nun möchte ich noch, dass man auch die Schriftfarbe auswählen kann habe aber noch keinen rechten Plan.

Die Auswahl für den Hintergrund mache  ich mit php und setze dann ein cookie und die Umschaltung 
 sieht so aus:


```
<body  id="<?php echo $version; ?>">
```

die dazugehörige css sieht so aus


```
#version1 {
background-image:url(../images/bonus_back1.png);
background-repeat:repeat;
background-position:50% 0%;
background-attachment:fixed;
}

#version2 {
background-image:url(../images/bonus_back2.png);
background-repeat:repeat;
background-position:50% 0%;
background-attachment:fixed;}

#version3{
background-image:url(../images/Hintergrund-hellblau.gif);
background-repeat:repeat;
background-position:50% 0%;
background-attachment:fixed;
}
```


wie muss ich das mit der Schrifttfarbe machen, damit ich die verschiedenen css aufrufen kann?
so sieht die css aus:


```
#inhalt{
	font-family: verdana, arial, helvetica, tahoma, verdana, sans-serif;
	color: #5C7385;  /* Schriftfarbe aller Seiten im Mittelteil */
}

#inhalt_1{
	font-family:verdana, arial, helvetica, tahoma, verdana, sans-serif;
	color: #F00;  /* Schriftfarbe aller Seiten im Mittelteil */
}

#inhalt_2{
	font-family:verdana, arial, helvetica, tahoma, verdana, sans-serif;
	color: #03C;  /* Schriftfarbe aller Seiten im Mittelteil */
}
```

in Inhalt ist die Schriftfarbe.

wie muss ich "inhalt_1 bzw. inhalt_2" aufrufen?

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## sheel (25. Dezember 2013)

Hi

wenn du statt id class nimmst (was sowieso sinnvoller ist)
geht das ganz gleich wie beim Hintergrund.


----------



## solala123 (25. Dezember 2013)

hallo sheel,
Danke für den Tip
werd ich morgen mal versuchen,
weiterhin noch schöne Feiertage
Gruß
Rainer


----------

